# Seeley's Son New York



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Any info on this guy? Bottle reads G.B. Seely Son Inc. 319-331 West 15th St New York. Has a picture of a man at a bar with bottles. 28oz crown top thick & heavy. Any help would be great Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Another Pic


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Last One


----------



## kastoo (Sep 22, 2008)

dunno about it..I think it's great though..excellent.  I hear quart sizes fetch more.


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 22, 2008)

Best I can find is in 1910

 George B Seeley living at 46 Rush St in Kings, NY.  He's retired but his three sons are barkeeps in a saloon.
 James, William and Charles.

 I thought the bottle being a quart would be a soda but I doubt with the embossing like that.  Maybe a seltzer or something with mixed drinks.   Tonic?  Is the top of a bottle a crown?  and is it tooled or machine?

 Can't seem to find them in 1920.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 25, 2008)

Bottle has a tooled crown top. Any guess on value? Im setting up at the Richmond show & have no clue what to put on this guy.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 5, 2008)

Bottle comes in clear and aqua glass, both blobtop and crown top.  Either it was a picnic beer (24 oz for two to share) or a soda.  Nice picture bottle.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2008)

I got an ABM bottle of this style as a freebie a while ago, and my general impression from seeing a few other ABM versions for sale is that it is roughly a 5 dollar bottle,  mainly by virtue of the cool picture, and is probably quite common.


----------



## smith382 (Sep 24, 2016)

There is a Seelys 28 oz bottle on Ebay for $5.  Description states that the company was started in 1857 and was bought out by Canada Dry in 1928.  Just bought the bottle to go with the three matching stoneware bottles I have for this bottler.  Antique dealer had three at a show but didn't think to buy all three at the time.  Have since run into the dealer at other shows and put the three bottles back together.  Since they are stoneware, I'm thinking these are the original bottles from 1857.  While embossed stoneware bottles are not that uncommon, I think having 3 matching is unusual.  How these bottles wound up in a barn in upstate NY when the bottler was from New York City is a mystery.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 25, 2016)

I have one of these aqua glass ABM bottles available if anyone is interested. CHEAP !
Jim


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 29, 2016)

Just a great bottle! I found one diving in Maine, I would imagine it was good if someone brought it up here to drink while fishing. 
This is one of those bottles that I dont care what the value is, the embossing is great. Its showing a man in his chosen profession
from days gone by. I would think w the resurgence in micro brewing and beer a bottle like this could sell for alot more properly marketed.


----------

